# German Shepherd from 1930's era video of awesome jumps



## gsdhistorian4 (Nov 30, 2016)

I found this video on youtube and had to post it, it's an old video i guess of a German shepherd doing these insanely high jumps!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

look at the conformation .

what else does this dog have that is uncommon today ?

B O L D N E S S -- a bold , daring-do, seems to be doing it for the love of being physical 

good connection and trust with the handler --


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

carmspack said:


> look at the conformation .
> 
> what else does this dog have that is uncommon today ?
> 
> ...


Ha! You haven't met my youngest bitch! If you can't find her with a quick scan, always look up and there she is! The stuff she voluntarily does scares me sometimes.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Incredible. I wonder how the dogs hips were after all these jumps. I can't imagine landing from 10 feet is good for their bones.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If the body structure is correct, it is not as harmful as one may think.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Very impressive athleticism!On the other hand,I have seen some slow motion videos that include the landing where you can see what happens to the front legs and shoulders.Looks brutal!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> Very impressive athleticism!On the other hand,I have seen some slow motion videos that include the landing where you can see what happens to the front legs and shoulders.Looks brutal!


On the first jump, if you can pause it at 4 and 5 seconds you can see where he's so well balanced that its not so much a crashing impact, but more like its almost another stride in a fast run.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Amazing! Any lines like this left?


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I have seen this before. And the first thing that stood out was the conformation. Not too much rear angulation, more like a Mal, enabling the jumping ability.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> On the first jump, if you can pause it at 4 and 5 seconds you can see where he's so well balanced that its not so much a crashing impact, but more like its almost another stride in a fast run.


You're right.The shock was absorbed by the entire body rather than what I've seen before where it looks like the front legs are going to be driven out of the dog's back.
Now I'm even more impressed


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if you had a slingshot what would give you the most snap?

long band where the energy dissipates , or shorter band which holds the energy till the projectile is released?

simple mechanics . 

same applies to forward propulsion . Those long exaggerated rears don't give the push . Linda Shaw's Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs 

shows you how and why.

What I love about this dog is his abandon. His joy . His connection with the handler -- the handler , not a prop or reward .

No Manchurian Candidate


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah this is great I have seen this video I haven't met a German shepherd that does not like to run and jump on over anything. Max would love to play leap frog - just isn't going to happen! This is still an impressive video ,dog and breed.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The loss of this kind of athleticism is an unintended consequence of removing the wall and replacing it with A frame in the sch routine and over emphasis on the evaluation of sidegait in conformation ring. 
Aside from money, prestige and human ego, these things transformed the breed into one that good athleticism is now the exception rather than the norm. 
Since a dog has four legs, the measuring stick has to be objective in comparison to like type dogs like Malinois or Dutch Shepherd rather than what we think is cute for maintaining functionality.
As for between the ears, we also have lost that bold willingness to try things that will test the limits/abilities of this great breed. Many of our dogs are super while engaging in the familiar, but bring newness to equation and ask them to perform and the drop off is incredible.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Cliff said "Many of our dogs are super while engaging in the familiar, but bring newness to equation and ask them to perform and the drop off is incredible."

Times changed.
At one time the best helpers for a job, whatever that job was, were selected to reproduce.
Now we don't train dogs so much as programme them.
That is why I said Manchurian Candidate . At a cue the dog drops into a programmed response.

There is no decision making. There is no freedom for the dog to solve a problem , creatively.
That is why that boldness is going .


----------

